# Mini Michigan Herf!



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

This Saturday C from the D and myself were talking about herfing at this new Cigar & Martini bar in Southgate, MI. 

Date: 9/23/2006

Time: 7 or 8 pm

Where: Stix Cigar & Martini Bar
(734) 246-2820 

14312 Pennsylvania Rd
Southgate, MI 48195

Cross Street: Between Helen St and Perry Pl

All interested please PM me so that I may get a table or room reserved (depending on number of herfers)

Word has it that this place has excellent chocolate martinis. I don't know, I never touch the stuff. There is a walk in humidor there as well. I am not sure about the prices. This would be my first time visiting this bar. A co-worker of mine recommended it to me. He says his buddy owns the place. I just want to see if it's worth all the hype. 

So, come one come all this Saturday and smoke this place up with me. :w


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

I should be able to make it but it depends on a few things that are not for sure yet, I'll post when I know for sure.


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

AAwwwwww Dang me and Mo r going to Florida and will be Herfing with them LT & Lvemesomecigars) Which I could make it. Yall have for me. I will make sure I hit it up when I get back tho.:z


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

I can't make it either. Let us know how this place is!


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

You can count on me being there. Bolivar PC's in hand. Can't wait.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Have fun Fellas!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

C From The D said:


> You can count on me being there. Bolivar PC's in hand. Can't wait.


wooo did u say bolivar pc's in hand i might have to air craft make a sudden stop:dr


----------



## C From The D (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, Dirty and I had a great time watching Michigan State unwrap like the 2 Arturo Fuente Short Stories I tried to smoke. The Boli PC's were incredible and I am already looking forward to buying more.


----------

